# Trouble initializing material.. or table?



## JCPowell (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm confused on weather to initialize the table.. or the material only.. not Both which is what I assumed earlier.. but not necessary as I was recently told.
Here's where I'm STUMPED:

I place the material down on the table (A Gerber SABRE Router).
Then I assign home at the very corner of the material, and table.
Going to SET HOME and click OK ... Home is set. (I know it's set because I can manually move the bit around the table, hit HOME on the keypad and it scrolls down to where I placed it at home. 
Next I select a circle to cut from the file (In ArtPath). In ArtPath I have 1" Gatorfoam template with a 3/16 size bit long enough to allow the 1" cut.
When I begin the drill drops down into the pegboard until it just stops itself.
I don't know what I'm doing wrong.. It's VERY frustrating and no one can help me out on this ... HELP!!


James Powell
SignTown-Houston

832.725.3761 cell
713.644.6008 work


----------

